# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Veturimies-lehti

## joht. Nyman

Tällainen on ilmestynyt. Julkaisuun voipi tutustua osoitteessa http://www.digipaper.fi/vml/104342/

Mielenkiintoisia juttuloita löytyy mm. sivulta 2 pääkirjoituksen osalta ja ehkä kiinnostavimpana juttu Tampereen lähiksestä sivuilta 22-23.

----------


## kuukanko

Tampereen lähiliikenteestä kertovasta jutusta onkin jo puhuttu toisessa ketjussa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tampereen lähiliikenteestä kertovasta jutusta onkin jo puhuttu toisessa ketjussa.


Kyllä, mutta Veturimies-lehtiketjuja ei ole vielä ensimmäistäkään. Lähteekö tämä ketju siten sensuurin kouriin? En tunne jlf:n tarkkoja julkaisuperiaatteita, joten siksi kysyn - en siis kiusallani tätä frågaa.

----------


## zige94

Niin, pääkirjoituksessa on puhuttukkin se faktatieto, ettei pullonkaulaan Linnunlauluun voi enempää harjamiehiä/naisia laittaa, mutta se mitä sanottiin että voitaisiin tehdä olisi parempi tiedottaminen asemilla ja laitureille. Olisivat voineet samalla myös nostaa esille sen, kenen vastuulla tämä on, eli Liikenneviraston...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Niin, pääkirjoituksessa on puhuttukkin se faktatieto, ettei pullonkaulaan Linnunlauluun voi enempää harjamiehiä/naisia laittaa, mutta se mitä sanottiin että voitaisiin tehdä olisi parempi tiedottaminen asemilla ja laitureille. Olisivat voineet samalla myös nostaa esille sen, kenen vastuulla tämä on, eli Liikenneviraston...


Harvoin haluan puuttua yksittäisiin kommentteihin tai henkilöihin, mutta nyt teen poikkeuksen:
- Valtion rataverkolla käytännössä ainut toimija on operaattori nimeltä VR-Yhtymä Oy
- Liikennevirasto vastaa radoista, niiden ylläpidosta ja liikenteenohjauksesta
- VR haistattaa pitkät LiVin pyynnöille ja käskyille siitä, miten homma kannattaisi tehdä käytännössä (viitteenä 30.11.2012)
- VR Track Oy hoitaa Linnunlaulun kunnossapidon LiVin tilauksesta

Jostain kumman syystä Liikennevirasto kuitenkin tilaa tälle ainoalle radoilla toimivalle operaattorille liikenteenohjauspalvelut samalta operaattorilta, joka liikennöi yksinoikeudella rataverkolla. Ristiriita?

Ymmärrän ja hyväksyn sen, että maailmaan mahtuu kristittyjä, ortodokseja ja muslimeita, mutta en mitenkään käsitä sitä, miksi valtiollista monopoliyhtiötä pitäisi palvoa ja sen sanomisia uskoa aamusta iltaan. Totuus on näet tarua ihmeellisempää - myös oikeassa elämässä.

Oliko muuta kysyttävää?

----------


## zige94

> - VR haistattaa pitkät LiVin pyynnöille ja käskyille siitä, miten homma kannattaisi tehdä käytännössä (viitteenä 30.11.2012)


Niin, selvennäs nyt tätä mitä tällä tarkoitat? Milles pyynnöille ja käskyille silloin on haistatettu, kun itselläsi siitä ilmeisesti tietoa on?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä, mutta Veturimies-lehtiketjuja ei ole vielä ensimmäistäkään. Lähteekö tämä ketju siten sensuurin kouriin? En tunne jlf:n tarkkoja julkaisuperiaatteita, joten siksi kysyn - en siis kiusallani tätä frågaa.


Jos ketjun nimi on Veturimies-lehti, niin varmaan sitten ensinnäkin pitäisi käsitellä lehteä eikä sen juttujen aiheita. Eli jos Veturimies-lehdessä kirjoitetaan hankkeesta x ja haluat keskustella hankkeesta x, se tehdään ketjussa "hanke x". Keskustelunavauksessasi et kylläkään näyttänyt kertovan, mitä Veturimies-lehdestä pitäisi keskustella vaan viittasit vain siihen, että se on kirjoittanut kahdesta asiasta. Foorumin kohteliaisuussääntöihin kuuluu myös se, ettei juttuihin vain linkitetä, vaan kerrotaan lyhyesti, mikä jutussa on olennainen sisältö.

Vertaa: meillä ei ole täällä myöskään ketjua "Helsingin sanomat", vaikka hesari kirjoittaa aika usein jlf:n aiheista. Hesarin kirjoituksiin viitataan niissä ketjuissa, joissa on siitä jo ennestään keskusteltu (tai perustetaan uusi ketju siitä aiheesta).

Siis näin vain rivifoorumilaisen kokemuksella eikä millään auktoriteetilla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Seison korjattuna ja pyrin jatkossa pysymään paremmin itse aiheessa. Mutta toisaalta, minkäs teet, kun sitä on höpöttelevät ukko niin kirjallisessa kuin suullisessakin ulosannissa...  :Smile: 

Kerron näitä LiVin juttuja sitten ulos, kunhan saan vähän kättä pidempää kerrottavaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Lähteekö tämä ketju siten sensuurin kouriin?


Ei lähde, koska lehdessä on paljon muitakin foorumin aihepiiriin liittyviä juttuja.

Näistä harvakseltaan netissä ilmestyvistä lehdistä voi hyvin olla omat ketjunsa, joissa kerrotaan uusien numeroiden ilmestymisestä.

----------

